# Best place to hitchhike in nevada?



## caffine addict (May 2, 2018)

I'm inretested in hitch hiking from Oregon to Nevada (probably doing it in early or mid june). Any interesting places to go? (Except for Vegas, lived their).


----------



## stormrider66 (May 2, 2018)

Rachel, Nevada. Home of the Little A'Le'Inn, which is a restaurant / bar in what seems to be the middle of nowhere, but it's actually the closest town to Area 51. They have a small flying saucer (UFO) hanging from a crane, sitting outside. Other than that, I don't know anything else in the state worth going to.


----------



## Dameon (May 2, 2018)

As a note, Nevada is one of the few states where it's flat-out illegal to hitchhike. They have a state law against it.


----------



## caffine addict (May 2, 2018)

Dameon said:


> As a note, Nevada is one of the few states where it's flat-out illegal to hitchhike. They have a state law against it.


I hear it's illegal to do the thumbs up method in Nevada


----------



## Dameon (May 2, 2018)

caffine addict said:


> I hear it's illegal to do the thumbs up method in Nevada


Soliciting a ride, period, in any way, is illegal in Nevada.


----------



## caffine addict (May 2, 2018)

Dameon said:


> Soliciting a ride, period, in any way, is illegal in Nevada.


Well I'll plan to hitchhike to Utah or Arizona thx for the info


----------



## Dameon (May 2, 2018)

For future reference, there's three states in the western US where soliciting a ride is illegal, which is Wyoming, Idaho, and Nevada.

Also, you probably know since you lived in Vegas, but June heat in the desert can be brutal, especially when you're hitching and can't sit around in the shade.


----------



## sd40chef (May 2, 2018)

Maybe around winnemucca? Beautiful area to hike and explore. was only in sparks elko and Vegas and they all kinda sucked, was just restocking. People were friendly and weed is legal.


----------



## Deleted member 16034 (May 2, 2018)

Dameon said:


> For future reference, there's three states in the western US where soliciting a ride is illegal, which is Wyoming, Idaho, and Nevada.
> 
> Also, you probably know since you lived in Vegas, but June heat in the desert can be brutal, especially when you're hitching and can't sit around in the shade.



I didn't know this about Wyoming. That is a big ol' state full of nothingness, now I'm wondering what happens to the poor idiots who get yanked off a train in Wyoming. Just forced to walk for 400+ miles with nothing around? Fuuuuuuuuck


----------



## caffine addict (May 2, 2018)

Geraldo said:


> I didn't know this about Wyoming. That is a big ol' state full of nothingness, now I'm wondering what happens to the poor idiots who get yanked off a train in Wyoming. Just forced to walk for 400+ miles with nothing around? Fuuuuuuuuck


Ikr


----------



## caffine addict (May 2, 2018)

Geraldo said:


> I didn't know this about Wyoming. That is a big ol' state full of nothingness, now I'm wondering what happens to the poor idiots who get yanked off a train in Wyoming. Just forced to walk for 400+ miles with nothing around? Fuuuuuuuuck


I been to Wyoming and there is nothing for miles. (If you ever go to greybull, don't buy their cheese, it's expensive)


----------



## Dameon (May 2, 2018)

Geraldo said:


> I didn't know this about Wyoming. That is a big ol' state full of nothingness, now I'm wondering what happens to the poor idiots who get yanked off a train in Wyoming. Just forced to walk for 400+ miles with nothing around? Fuuuuuuuuck


Wyoming is extra the worst about it, not only can you legally not solicit rides, you also legally have to walk on the side of the road with oncoming traffic if you walk the highway, so you can't even be in a place for people to voluntarily offer you a ride. I was out there for a rainbow gathering a while back, and of course the police were being huge jerks about everybody trying to hitch out.

The easiest solution was to wait a couple hours after they warned you, and then do it anyway and pray for a ride before they come back by. In my experience, outside of events like that, it's about a 50/50 chance a cop will tell you they don't really care, they just can't see you doing it. I've definitely hitched in all of those states, but I tend to avoid it if at all possible just because of the extra hassle (which, of course, is the intent of those laws). I've never known anybody to get a ticket over it, although I'm sure it happens. It helps that I don't really like any of those three states anyway.


----------



## AAAutin (May 3, 2018)

Dameon said:


> Wyoming is extra the worst about it, not only can you legally not solicit rides, you also legally have to walk on the side of the road with oncoming traffic if you walk the highway, so you can't even be in a place for people to voluntarily offer you a ride.



The staties let me get away with walking with traffic, as long as I was in the grass...with the rattlers. So, yeah, getting through Wyoming was rough. Idaho was much easier. (Plenty of charitable Mormons.) Never hitched Nevada, but I've only heard hard-luck tales...


----------

